# Shipping POVs



## PaleoKate (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello,

My nephew is going to send some small russian tortoises to me. I have found two online reptile shipping services that use FedEx, they cost nearly identical, and offer overnight express guaranteed.

I know FedEx runs almost everything through Memphis TN. I live on the west coast and so does my nephew - that means the tortoise will travel almost entirely back and forth across the country, in about 24 hours. It's expensive too  . Maybe about $45 to $90  dollars depending on how early the next day that box will get here.

Any particular reason to not just go with USPS? I asked my mail carrier and he said snakes are not allowed and frogs are OK, he did not know about tortoises.

Just wondering. A friend works in a restaurant, they get live lobsters from DHL every week. They are a bit less expensive that FedEx, but not as good a price as the USPS.

I read a few posts about delayed shipments on here. Sounds like a real nail biter few days, but it seems to work.

Why not just use the USPS? What do you actually get for two to five times the price, a few hours? Next day is next day otherwise.

So, I'm a newbie, tend to lurk, I also keep finches, these will be my first tortoises. I like how round the babies are, like little hockey pucks with head and legs. I think I might name them for hockey teams, at least half the household will like that. Thanx.


----------



## EricIvins (Sep 19, 2013)

USPS sucks.....That's why. They will NOT guarantee overnight delivery on most packages sent Express. Their tracking system is draconian at best, and their logistics are not even close to any of the overnight shippers.

And no, the animals will not be routed through Memphis if you both live on the west coast. Even so, the logistics that both UPS and Fedex use will get the animals on time to you 98% of the time....


----------



## Raymo2477 (Sep 19, 2013)

I will only ship FedEx! They are reliable and who we use at the pet store I work at. I've heard USPS has delays from time to time.

FedEx has ship my reptiles look it up!


----------



## Greg T (Sep 19, 2013)

I have used both the services noted which ship through FEDEX and both have been fantastic. I have not had an issue yet and all my torts have arrived by 10:30 the next day safe and sound. If you have to ship then I fully suggest you use one of those two services.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2013)

I used to ship with DHL...had an account and labels and everything. Then the company decided not to do U.S. anymore and are now only shipping out of the country. So I switched to UPS. There is a pick up shop just up the street from me, and I take my package in around 3p. The airport is only 15 minutes away from here, and the package gets picked up, logged in, and loaded onto the plane within a couple of hours. I haven't had any problems with them except that the drivers don't seem to be able to read or understand "this side up". They come jogging up to the door holding the box sideways or upside down.

I'm going to be sending a young tortoise to Nebraska early next week, and I don't anticipate any problems using UPS.


----------



## wellington (Sep 19, 2013)

I have never shipped a tortoise. However I obviously have USPS mail service and it sucks. Sending and receiving. I have so many complaints in to them through our US Representative (friend) it's ridiculous. I wouldn't send a live animal through them, ever


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to be sending a young tortoise to Nebraska early next week, and I don't anticipate any problems using UPS.



To Nebraska you say?? 5 days 21 hours 24 mins I am guessing... not that I am counting or anything.  


I use to love DHL because it got the animals here at noon (because a driver on the next route over would take my package and deliver it instead of the usual guy, so he could eat Mexican food for lunch next door to me.  ). I was sad when they stopped doing the service.

The UPS driver is a wonderful lady and knows what comes in my boxes and treats them with extra care. She even will take my box around the corner to my neighbor, if I am not home without my asking. Of course the new FedEx driver is awesome, he went around the block and saw me working in my backyard and hand delivered my last box to me on my swing. Can't beat that service!


----------

